# Senior moment yarn buy



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah! A senior moment. I was here on Tuesday and saw a few hat patterns that were great. Even posted a few myself.
Got excited about them, *I think*, and decided to make one or 2.
Went to WEBS site and bought this lovely yarn from Valley Yarns(Huntington). Loved the colors and bought 4 hanks.
Came in the mail yesterday, and I now cannot remember what I wanted it for, and why I bought sock wt!
If I was going to make a hat, why did I buy sock yarn. AND, if I was going to knit socks, why did I buy only 1 hank of each color!

HELP :!: :!: :!:


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Yeah! A senior moment. I was here on Tuesday and saw a few hat patterns that were great. Even posted a few myself.
> Got excited about them, *I think*, and decided to make one or 2.
> Went to WEBS site and bought this lovely yarn from Valley Yarns(Huntington). Loved the colors and bought 4 hanks.
> Came in the mail yesterday, and I now cannot remember what I wanted it for, and why I bought sock wt!
> ...


And there I thought it was only me having senior moments. Your memory will kick it at one point.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

LOL! been there, done that. It'll all come back to you. But if you're like me, it'll come back after you've used the yarn for something else, or (oh, no!) bought more.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

To be prepared for any event.


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Maybe for the sock yarn hat pattern?


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

SwampCatNana, there was a lovely hat posted here on KP recently that used sock yarn... maybe that is what you had in mind?!?!? Here is a link to one of the posts about it:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324481-1.html
Kindest Regards,
OMgirl


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Yeah! A senior moment. I was here on Tuesday and saw a few hat patterns that were great. Even posted a few myself.
> Got excited about them, *I think*, and decided to make one or 2.
> Went to WEBS site and bought this lovely yarn from Valley Yarns(Huntington). Loved the colors and bought 4 hanks.
> Came in the mail yesterday, and I now cannot remember what I wanted it for, and why I bought sock wt!
> ...


Wish I could help.Just know that I'll probably do this some day. I do know that the highschool kids are into wearing a different color sock on each foot.At least in my neighborhood.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

for footies?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

It was not a Senior Moment at all but another schism in the Force with the news about Wolf People in North Idaho. Just another match to feed the flame in the wolf saga out here I am afraid. Listen to the end how she is blaming the owners--the new way of the anti-wolf advocates to get their point across.

http://www.kxly.com/news/north-idaho-news/cda-woman-recounts-attack-wolf-people/31768798


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. I just received an email that my yarn order from Patternworks has been shipped. I know I ordered it, but what for?


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

I'll bet you saw the post about Mom's sock hat pattern, which I happened to have bookmarked:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324481-1.html

No have fun knitting hats with your new yarn.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the good laugh. We could be twins!


----------



## brenda99 (May 30, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I'm in the same boat. I just received an email that my yarn order from Patternworks has been shipped. I know I ordered it, but what for?


It's to make something wonderful for me, misellen :-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> It's to make something wonderful for me, misellen :-D


But What? :lol: :?: :shock:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> But What? :lol: :?: :shock:


Jog my memory on what the yarn is and I might remember


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

misellen said:


> But What? :lol: :?: :shock:


Whatever you like! I'm not choosy; I'm easy to please!LOL


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> LOL! been there, done that. It'll all come back to you. But if you're like me, it'll come back after you've used the yarn for something else, or (oh, no!) bought more.


Exactly! Now I have to put it away so I won't use it!!!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

OMgirl said:


> SwampCatNana, there was a lovely hat posted here on KP recently that used sock yarn... maybe that is what you had in mind?!?!? Here is a link to one of the posts about it:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324481-1.html
> Kindest Regards,
> OMgirl


Nope, but thanks.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Jog my memory on what the yarn is and I might remember


Valley Yarns Huntington http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-valley-yarns/webs-knitting-yarns-valley-yarns-huntington/

I cannot for the life of me remember ever ordering sock yarn, that's why I'm so confused! I know I ordered Huntington so it has to be sock yarn.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

There are times I choose a color I want to knit with and then find a pattern to match the weight and yardage.

I guess you can try that.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

charliesaunt said:


> There are times I choose a color I want to knit with and then find a pattern to match the weight and yardage.
> 
> I guess you can try that.


Yes, and as soon as I make or start something, I will remember why I bought it!!!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Could it be this? Sock yarn and beautiful http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324481-1.html


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Could it be this? Sock yarn and beautiful http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324481-1.html


2 others have posted this link. Nope, not this. Thanks.

*** It had to be something in sollid color. I thought it was this one I posted but that uses bulky or worsted.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324658-1.html


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

There was a freebie hat called Reverie that uses sock yarn, look on Ravelry for that one, my input put to a senior moment solution ;-))


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Sorry I can't be more help .....that is fab yarn. Something will either turn up or you'll wake up in the middle of the night knowing exactly what you wanted it for :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Jog my memory on what the yarn is and I might remember


http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/723.htm

two skeins in the color 'Poppies


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> https://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/723.htm
> 
> two skeins in the color 'Poppies


You were thinking of maybe a keyhole scarf - there were I think three patterns on Ravelry you showed me. Pretty yarn.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> You were thinking of maybe a keyhole scarf - there were I think three patterns on Ravelry you showed me. Pretty yarn.


That's it! Now I remember, thank you Lostie! I will put a note on the yarn now so I don't forget again.

The yarn came today and it is just as pretty as in the picture.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

krestiekrew said:


> There was a freebie hat called Reverie that uses sock yarn, look on Ravelry for that one, my input put to a senior moment solution ;-))


Thank you but that hat is made with a variegated yarn.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Could it be this? Sock yarn and beautiful http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324481-1.html


I thought you were asking about the yarn I purchased.

You were speaking to someone else?


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't worry, you'll remember. Or maybe not!! When that happens to me, I just enjoy the yarn as it sits there. Oh, you beautiful yarn...


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

iShirl said:


> Don't worry, you'll remember. Or maybe not!! When that happens to me, I just enjoy the yarn as it sits there. Oh, you beautiful yarn...


 :thumbup:


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

disgo said:


> It was not a Senior Moment at all but another schism in the Force with the news about Wolf People in North Idaho. Just another match to feed the flame in the wolf saga out here I am afraid. Listen to the end how she is blaming the owners--the new way of the anti-wolf advocates to get their point across.
> 
> http://www.kxly.com/news/north-idaho-news/cda-woman-recounts-attack-wolf-people/31768798


disgo, you are so right! Why do people blame the owners when they themselves fail to use common sense? I have a theory: only the smart survive!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

But just think, you have new yarn and not pattern for it! Time to pattern search!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

If it was a for a pattern you saw posted with a picture, did you bookmark it or check your watched topic if you commented on the post.
you probably already thought of this, sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

We all have our senior moments,perhaps we should start a forget what i am doing club.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

My daughter says we seniors don't have senior moments just that as seniors we have soooo much going on in our brains the brain is busy sorting out the filing !!!! 
Thank you OMgirl, that is a lovely hat. One could make the hat, some matching socks + buy a pair of those transparent "boots" to show them off.


----------



## bgirardin (Apr 21, 2013)

are you sure it was a hat and not the lace workshop for the winter wonderland lace scarf/ shawl with Toni. this one calls for 3 balls of sock yarn, it is beautiful.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Sounds as though you better order more yarn. A good excuse. :thumbup:


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

My mom calls hers senior moments too, she's in her 80's.
I call mine fibro fog because I'm still in my mid 50's.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Senior moment? I got up this morning at 5:45, fed the cat, cleaned the litter box, made breakfast, turned on the news.....it's Saturday! No school today! Could have slept in!!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I have so much yarn that I obviously bought for something specific but now cannot remember what it was. However, I imagine you are referring to the post from User 119968 for a hat made from sock yarn. I immediately bookmarked it to make and you may have, as well. And now, when I buy yarn with something specific in mind, I put the yarn and pattern in one Ziploc bag and put it in my queue.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I bought some yarn which my son brought with him when he came from the USA to visit me. It was $35 per hank and for the life of me I cannot remember what I bought it for. PS I am a senior too.


----------



## brenda99 (May 30, 2014)

Try going back to the website where you ordered it from that may jog your memory.


----------



## Oakdale (Dec 16, 2014)

I would have done something like that! You will figure out what to make with the yarn. Have fun with it.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

There was a lady that posted a hat out of sock yarn that her and her mom had made. I bet that was it as it was a really nice hat.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

disgo said:


> It was not a Senior Moment at all but another schism in the Force with the news about Wolf People in North Idaho. Just another match to feed the flame in the wolf saga out here I am afraid. Listen to the end how she is blaming the owners--the new way of the anti-wolf advocates to get their point across.
> 
> http://www.kxly.com/news/north-idaho-news/cda-woman-recounts-attack-wolf-people/31768798


We have a beautiful wolf rescue in New Jersey...in Warren County...northwest part of the state. They are safely placed in acres of beautiful mountainous woodland and looked after by animal experts. Their land is enclosed to prevent two-leggeds from getting in to exploit them. Our beautiful black bears are being hunted 'legally' during two bear seasons a year now. All the problems with both wolves and bears were caused by people.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Lostie said:


> It's to make something wonderful for me, misellen :-D


This entire post has me laughing, Lostie. I just spotted a $10.00 off coupon from A.C. Moore IF you buy $40.00 worth of yarn. The last thing I need is more yarn but it's still calling my name. We're having heavy rain and flooding roads here today so I think I will miss the 'one day only' deal.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's another thought. When I was organizing my stash, I found 20 skeins of Valley Yarn cotton yarn in a gray color. Color not surprising, since I knit with a lot of gray, but why I bought so much, I have no idea. Since your yarn is also a Valley Yarn (WEBS brand), perhaps every once in a while, WEBS sends a surprise package to people who order from them often, thinking that they are anticipating a need. It would be done by magic, of course.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I' m so glad you posted this. I ordered some yarn which came last week and I haven't a clue why. I have been through all my patterns and books and still can't find a clue. Bless me in my old age. Lol


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Nothing like a good laugh with coffee! Most of us are in this boat together!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I've done that so many times. Himself suggested that I just start a spreadsheet in my computer and post everything there so I'll know. Yeah,Right! :-D :XD:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

brenda99 said:


> Try going back to the website where you ordered it from that may jog your memory.


Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Two different colored sox is in!!!!!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I read somewhere where a lady kept a separate checkbook for her crafting supplies and in the register each time she recorded the check she used the next group of lines and wrote Why she ordered the item, what it was to be used for and where to find the pattern. I always thought that was a great idea but I'm not that organized. :O)


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I bought yarn this week from Yarn Paradise. They were having a close out sale. One of the yarns is not at all what it I imagined it would be. Guess there will be another scarf or perhaps trim on a handbag. Alls good. I can always figure out something. Good luck with your yarn.&#128521;


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

That happens to me all the time. It's worse with food. I buy an oddball ingredient and then can't remember or find the recipe. It is very aggravating.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Sounds as if maybe the company sent you the wrong yarn. Or did not have what you ordered and took it upon themselves to send you the sock yarn. Then again your brain was thinking one thing and your hands were doing something else. Happy knitting.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

knitbreak said:


> Wish I could help.Just know that I'll probably do this some day. I do know that the highschool kids are into wearing a different color sock on each foot.At least in my neighborhood.


I am surprised that the young are doing that. It reminds me of the time I knit a pair of slippers for myself and ran out of yarn on the second one so I just used what I had. Wore them like the for years. It drove my husband crazy and my mother in law was always wondering were the other slipper was when doing the laundry.
:wink:


----------



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

yarnawhile said:


> I'll bet you saw the post about Mom's sock hat pattern, which I happened to have bookmarked:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324481-1.html
> 
> No have fun knitting hats with your new yarn.


I'm betting it's Mom's Sock Yarn Hat Pattern too.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

I do things like that all the time. My latest senior moment is that I had almost finished one sock and cannot for the life of me find or remember what the pattern was. I had to frog the whole thing. I really have to start writing these things down. YOU ARE NOT ALONE! I have tons of yarn that I bought for a specific project and can't remember what that was.


----------



## Idobridge (Mar 5, 2015)

We are sisters under the skin. My favorite trick is forgetting that I've already bought the yarn for a project. I discovered that when the second batch arrived via UPS. If nothing else, you'll have more yarn in your stash.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

You are in good company. Had a chuckle and a nice reminder I am not the only one doing things like this.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

bgirardin said:


> are you sure it was a hat and not the lace workshop for the winter wonderland lace scarf/ shawl with Toni. this one calls for 3 balls of sock yarn, it is beautiful.


Yes, I don''t do shawls.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

brenda99 said:


> Try going back to the website where you ordered it from that may jog your memory.


I did do this. But I don't usually buy patterns. The hat pattern I did buy from Noble Knits doesn't use sock yarn.
I've NEVER bought sock yarn, that is why I am so confused!!! I have 3 pair of socks to finish but I have the yarn for them.
Also, I've been thinking of cotton socks for the summer so why did I buy wool, AND only 1 skein of each color!!?

AAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

OMG!!!! I just did the same thing. I ordered yarn ..waiting to receive it..when I went to track it I forgot who I ordered from... DUH...guess I'll just have to wait. lol...Oh by the way I'm aso a senior...what a great excuse that is..


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

morningstar said:


> We have a beautiful wolf rescue in New Jersey...in Warren County...northwest part of the state. They are safely placed in acres of beautiful mountainous woodland and looked after by animal experts. Their land is enclosed to prevent two-leggeds from getting in to exploit them. Our beautiful black bears are being hunted 'legally' during two bear seasons a year now. All the problems with both wolves and bears were caused by people.


Please stick to the original reason I started this thread. Just PM that person if you want to discuss wolves.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> Here's another thought. When I was organizing my stash, I found 20 skeins of Valley Yarn cotton yarn in a gray color. Color not surprising, since I knit with a lot of gray, but why I bought so much, I have no idea. Since your yarn is also a Valley Yarn (WEBS brand), perhaps every once in a while, WEBS sends a surprise package to people who order from them often, thinking that they are anticipating a need. It would be done by magic, of course.


That may be but the day I ordered the yarn(and I did order it), I had seen several patterns and I think they were all hats but i can't remember them all!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

yanagi said:


> I've done that so many times. Himself suggested that I just start a spreadsheet in my computer and post everything there so I'll know. Yeah,Right! :-D :XD:


Like we have time! How about himself making the spread sheet and keeping tabs for you!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Doubledee said:


> Two different colored sox is in!!!!!


I know! LOL


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Bunbun said:


> I read somewhere where a lady kept a separate checkbook for her crafting supplies and in the register each time she recorded the check she used the next group of lines and wrote Why she ordered the item, what it was to be used for and where to find the pattern. I always thought that was a great idea but I'm not that organized. :O)


I use PayPal. Wish I could note why I buy someting there, like a check book.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Please stick to the original reason I started this thread. Just PM that person if you want to discuss wolves.


Wow!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You are going to make Spring and early Summer hats. Dose that help any?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

sockyarn said:


> You are going to make Spring and early Summer hats. Dose that help any?


I wish, but yeah I would like to make some. have a craft show coming up on May 2nd.


----------



## jsaunt (Mar 30, 2014)

Just a thought that may or may not work. Go to Ravelry and plug in the name of the yarn. I think you can even filter by "hat" and see if any of those projects look familiar. (If you aren't already a member there....which you probably already are .....it's free and they never send any junk email to me.)

There's a lot you can do on Ravelry besides look up patterns (which, until recently, was the only thing I did there).

Best of luck!
L


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

jsaunt said:


> Just a thought that may or may not work. Go to Ravelry and plug in the name of the yarn. I think you can even filter by "hat" and see if any of those projects look familiar. (If you aren't already a member there....which you probably already are .....it's free and they never send any junk email to me.)
> 
> There's a lot you can do on Ravelry besides look up patterns (which, until recently, was the only thing I did there).
> 
> ...


Thanks for reminding me! I guess I should also check my library!!!!

Nope, nothing!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

That sounds so familiar.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Join the club!! lol


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I have to thank all of you ladies for the suggestions and help! I'm just going to let my subconscious work on it! It really is the best way.
I don't want to use the yarn and then remember why I bought it.

BTW - I've done the advanced search on Ravelry putting in all the items, yarn, yardage, hat, etc. No response looks familiar.
I just know it is something I saw on Tuesday. DANG!!!!

Search here as well land nothing for that date with hat in the title, except way back on Feb 17


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

SwampCatNana said:


> Yeah! A senior moment. I was here on Tuesday and saw a few hat patterns that were great. Even posted a few myself.
> Got excited about them, *I think*, and decided to make one or 2.
> Went to WEBS site and bought this lovely yarn from Valley Yarns(Huntington). Loved the colors and bought 4 hanks.
> Came in the mail yesterday, and I now cannot remember what I wanted it for, and why I bought sock wt!
> ...


Nouns are the first to go; followed almost immediately by working memory!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

join the club!!! my best (according to close friends) is "There was something I used to do that was fun and now I can't remember what it was!"


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Make ear/neck warmers as gifts.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

If I should NOT remember, I have found a lovely hat that would be great for spring!

http://www.hugsforyourhead.com/2013/10/slice-of-life-hat-pattern.html


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I told you!!!! The minute I find something that will work I will find the hat!!!

NOW, which should I make?

This is it! http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/hatberetlace.htm


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

The lace hat is done on 2 needles. However, if I omit the K1 at the end of each row, could I knit it in the round?

*Wave Lace Stitch Pattern:*
Row 1 (RS): k1, *k2tog 3 times, (k1, yo) 6 times, k1, k2tog 3 times; rep from *, *k1*
Rows 2 and 4: p all sts, including yo's
Row 3: k
CO 154 st


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

Ahhhh - Senior moments! That's life when you retire and/or just plain get older. I had so many moments like yours that I finally tried to organize myself. I now put the pattern in plastic and label it with the yarn I've ordered for that pattern. So far, it is working. Of course, it's only been 3 weeks. I have plenty of time to fall back into the old habit! LOL - have fun with your new yarn!


----------



## Idobridge (Mar 5, 2015)

Since you know it was Tuesday, can you do a " history" search on your computer? My computer turns up every website I visit on every day for the last month.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Idobridge said:


> Since you know it was Tuesday, can you do a " history" search on your computer? My computer turns up every website I visit on every day for the last month.


Did you read my post above? I found the hat. Thanks for the suggestion. I didn't think of that one.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

LOL How about doing a specific pattern search on this forum to locate those you think you saw ~~~~ :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

Have been there. Now I print out the pattern I want when I see it and staple it to the online order for the yarn so I know which pattern goes with which yarn!!


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

You were talking about hats, and now you say you ended up with sock yarn. A while back, someone had hats knitted with sock yarn. Could this be what you were buying for?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Munchn said:


> LOL How about doing a specific pattern search on this forum to locate those you think you saw ~~~~ :wink: :wink: :wink:


Read my post on page 6, I found it.


----------



## knitty19 (Mar 10, 2013)

One time at a garage sale a lady said I don't have senior moments I have senior half hours; I like that.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Joan L said:


> You were talking about hats, and now you say you ended up with sock yarn. A while back, someone had hats knitted with sock yarn. Could this be what you were buying for?


Read my post on page 6, I found it.


----------



## Kathiediev (Feb 23, 2014)

I'd make the lacy one! It's lucious! I can see why you ordered the yarn so quickly after seeing it. So glad you found it!


----------



## Kathiediev (Feb 23, 2014)

I wonder if there's a pattern somewhere for the sweater that goes with it!?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Please stick to the original reason I started this thread. Just PM that person if you want to discuss wolves.


 :thumbup:


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Can someone please explain to me - slowly - why some were discussing wolves when the topic was about having a senior moment and purchasing sock yarn??? I am totally confused. :?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

nitnana said:


> Can someone please explain to me - slowly - why some were discussing wolves when the topic was about having a senior moment and purchasing sock yarn??? I am totally confused. :?


Because the first person to post about wolves does this on just about any thread she wants.
She has been reported many times. As I reported her.


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

I call that "Brain Burp". I know all about it!!!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Ravelry's queue is a great way to keep track of your ideas if you remember to use it. 
I started putting my ideas in a Ravelry queue. The problem with that is when I check my queue, iI wonder why in the world I ever thought I'd want to knit that pattern, and if I did, why would I choose that yarn? I regularly delete items from my queue as I am horrified at what's there. Still, it's a great way to record our initial thoughts about a project and the yarn purchased to complete it.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Yeah! A senior moment. I was here on Tuesday and saw a few hat patterns that were great. Even posted a few myself.
> Got excited about them, *I think*, and decided to make one or 2.
> Went to WEBS site and bought this lovely yarn from Valley Yarns(Huntington). Loved the colors and bought 4 hanks.
> Came in the mail yesterday, and I now cannot remember what I wanted it for, and why I bought sock wt!
> ...


I do that sort of thing quite often.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Yeah! A senior moment. I was here on Tuesday and saw a few hat patterns that were great. Even posted a few myself.
> Got excited about them, *I think*, and decided to make one or 2.
> Went to WEBS site and bought this lovely yarn from Valley Yarns(Huntington). Loved the colors and bought 4 hanks.
> Came in the mail yesterday, and I now cannot remember what I wanted it for, and why I bought sock wt!
> ...


I've knit several hats with sock yarn. Of course that's what the pattern called for. I love a good sock yarn. How much in those hanks. Most of the good stuff from WEBS has enough to make a pair. Around 425 yards I like.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> I told you!!!! The minute I find something that will work I will find the hat!!!
> 
> NOW, which should I make?
> 
> This is it! http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/hatberetlace.htm


I vote for this one - I'm glad you found the one you were looking for!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Kajapi said:


> I vote for this one - I'm glad you found the one you were looking for!


Yeah, me too!

I'm making the other one in a light worsted in a pink variegated. Very spring looking color.
The lace beret I will make 4 in diff colors each.


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

What a beautiful pattern. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Still LOL!!!!!! Oh! Have so been there!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Do not forget to knit rounds 2 and 4 because you are knitting it in the round. 


SwampCatNana said:


> The lace hat is done on 2 needles. However, if I omit the K1 at the end of each row, could I knit it in the round?
> 
> *Wave Lace Stitch Pattern:*
> Row 1 (RS): k1, *k2tog 3 times, (k1, yo) 6 times, k1, k2tog 3 times; rep from *, *k1*
> ...


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> I am surprised that the young are doing that. It reminds me of the time I knit a pair of slippers for myself and ran out of yarn on the second one so I just used what I had. Wore them like the for years. It drove my husband crazy and my mother in law was always wondering were the other slipper was when doing the laundry.
> :wink:


 the lady I do shows with that has the sock machine does 9/10's of her business with unmatched socks. The ladies in their 40-50's are crazy about them. She has a very small selection of matched ones and rarely sells those.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Listen, don't give up. Spring is almost here and there are some lovely hats that you can make with sock weight yarns. I've crocheted tams with sock weight yarns and don't believe that I used over 2 skeins. Good luck with your yarn! I am sure that you will find something beautiful to make with it!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

jinx said:


> Do not forget to knit rounds 2 and 4 because you are knitting it in the round.


Yes, I usually write the rows on an index card and I find it easier to follow that way. AND, I keep my row counter handy!!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

ireneofnc said:


> Listen, don't give up. Spring is almost here and there are some lovely hats that you can make with sock weight yarns. I've crocheted tams with sock weight yarns and don't believe that I used over 2 skeins. Good luck with your yarn! I am sure that you will find something beautiful to make with it!


On page 6 you will see that I did find the hat I "lost"! So, yes, I will get ready for my May 2 craft show by making a few of them.


----------



## jsaunt (Mar 30, 2014)

What a pretty hat! No wonder you want to knit it! Enjoy!


----------



## Marhsamelo (Nov 18, 2011)

I have socks made of the same yarn as the blue hats.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You can make a hat and other items from sock yarn.


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I make sock weight slouchy hats for my grandson. Maybe you only bought one color each because you're doing stripes? In any event you can never have too much yarn! Actually, those senior moments are flashes of inspiration that just haven"t found a home yet.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol yep a senior moment....


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanx for the explanation, SwapCatNana, of the wolf connection (or rather no connection!) Good Luck with your knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

I do that often!! &#128565;


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

MiamiKnitter said:


> Ahhhh - Senior moments! That's life when you retire and/or just plain get older. I had so many moments like yours that I finally tried to organize myself. I now put the pattern in plastic and label it with the yarn I've ordered for that pattern. So far, it is working. Of course, it's only been 3 weeks. I have plenty of time to fall back into the old habit! LOL - have fun with your new yarn!


LOVE your avatar! That's my motto - and the same goes for laundry!

I just had an idea: maybe I could print out a pattern and store it with the yarn I bought so that I'd remember what I bought it for. Of course, I change my mind a lot, so I don't know how good that'd work. Usually I just buy enough either for a long-sleeved sweater or a cowl and gloves and leave it at that - final choice to made at a later date! :thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Been there and done that!!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

knitty19 said:


> One time at a garage sale a lady said I don't have senior moments I have senior half hours; I like that.


me too!!!!!


----------

